# Angeln auf Texel



## Hennesee81 (18. Juni 2013)

Tag zusammen,

ich werde diesen Sommer einige Tage auf Texel in Holland sein. Kann man da auf Hecht und Barsch spinnen? Gibt es dort auf der Insel Süßwasser?
Wenn ja, wie sieht das mit dem Schein aus, muss ich einen Angelschein haben oder lediglich ne Tageskarte oder so kaufen?

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## argl (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Hallo,

du kannst gut am Leuchtturm auf's Pier gehen und Seebarsche fangen. 

Oder von Oudeschild mit der Rival auf Makrele und Plattfisch.


----------



## Hennesee81 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Ich heiße nicht Dirk 

Aber danke für die Info. Wie sieht es mit Süßwasser aus?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Bei Google gibt es eine Menge an Infos. Man muß sich nur mal etwas bemühen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Das habe ich schon getan. Dachte eher eventuell an Insider Tips, die eben nicht im Netz stehen.


----------



## derporto (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Warum nach Texel um im Süßwasser zu angeln?

Wolfsbarsch, Platte (bis hin zu Seezunge), Makrelen, Hornis etc. 

Auf so einer Insel würde mich nichts, aber rein gar nichts, an einen See ziehen. Ab an den Strand!

Aber du wirst deine Gründe haben


----------



## Hennesee81 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Ich bin mehr oder weniger gezwungen dort hin zu fahren. Hab auch keine Brandungsausrüstung da ich das nie mache und auch kein großes Interesse daran habe.
Da ich halt da bin, dachte ich könnte eventuell ein wenig angeln.


----------



## argl (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Wir fahren seit 8 Jahren nach Texel. Warum muss dich jemand zwingen auf diese schöne Insel zu fahren ? |gr: |supergri

Du triffst am Leuchtturm immer Angler. 
Fahre einfach mal dorthin und erkundige dich.


----------



## Hennesee81 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Zwingen ist villeicht das falsche Wort. Hab ja nicht gesagt das die Insel nicht schön ist. 
Bin nur halt kein Bandungsangler und will für die Tage keine komplette Ausrüstung kaufen.


----------



## argl (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Ich gehe bei Ebbe auf's Pier. Aber nur mit Einheimischen, die kennen das Wasser genau.  Da brauchst du keine Brandungsausrüstung.


----------



## argl (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Falls du mit Jaap und der Rival rausfahren möchtest, kannst du dir dort auch eine Angel leihen. Mitfahren kostet glaube 26,00 EUR , Angel 7,50 EUR und die Wattwürmer 5,00 EUR. 

Ist auf jeden Fall eine Fahrt wert.


----------



## Hennesee81 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Klingt auch gut!


----------



## Ronacts (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Hallo
ich fahre auch in 3 Wochen dahin... habe aber noch eine Frage?
Geht man bei Ebbe oder Flut angeln und wie sehe ich das im Gezeitenkalender?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Ronacts (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Vielleicht kann ja doch noch einer helfen??

Ich habe jetzt den Gezeitenkalender vom 15.07....


http://live.getij.nl/getij_resultaa...E&timezone=MET_DST&refplane=NAP&from=20130715

zu welcher Zeit gehe ich hier am besten angeln?
wäre schön wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## argl (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

War schon jemand jetzt dort ?!


----------



## argl (14. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Kann niemand etwas erzählen ?

Ich mache im September ein Angeln Wochenende auf Texel


----------



## Ronacts (15. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Hallo

ich war da und hatte aber eine sehr warme Woche erwischt, war auch nur 2 mal angeln einmal von Strand, das war eine Nullnummer, dafür habe ich aber morgens Robben am Strand getroffen 
Und einmal bin ich mit der Rival rausgefahren und habe sogar ein paar Makrelen gefangen 
Ich war aber definitiv nicht das letzte Mal da...

Gruß Ronny


----------



## rafi22 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Ich fahre auch schon seit Jahren nach Texel, sowie ich es Sonntag auch wieder machen werde! 

Dieses Jahr möchte ich auch mal dort Angel, Flüsse gibt es ja genug!

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen?
Und wie ist es wenn man an der Hafenausfahrt (Oudeschild) von den Holzpieren Angelt?
Ich hab da schon den einen oder anderen Angeln gesehen!

Ich hab auch "noch" keine Brandungsausrüstung!

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## u-see fischer (15. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Kenn mich auf Texel nicht aus, wenn man aber mal Googlemaps benutzt, sieht man auf der Westseite Wellenbrecher. Diese Wellenbrecher sind auch immer potenzielle Plätze für Wolfsbarsche. Gerät: Spinnrute mit 10 - 40g Wg, Gummifische, Blinker und Wollber in passender Größe, so ca. 8cm - 12cm

Brandungsangeln geht natürlich auch, dafür wird dann aber auch entsprechendes Gerät benötigt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Kenn mich auf Texel nicht aus,* wenn man aber mal Googlemaps benutzt, sieht man auf der Westseite Wellenbrecher. Diese Wellenbrecher sind auch immer potenzielle Plätze für Wolfsbarsche.* Gerät: Spinnrute mit 10 - 40g Wg, Gummifische, Blinker und Wollber in passender Größe, so ca. 8cm - 12cm
> 
> Brandungsangeln geht natürlich auch, dafür wird dann aber auch entsprechendes Gerät benötigt.


 


Gut gelesen die Karte. #6


----------



## argl (19. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Wir wandern bei Ebbe auch immer auf die Wellenbrecher 

Bin das WE 13.-15.09. dort ! #h Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Wir möchten ein Angelwochenende machen.


----------



## HsPray (6. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Mahlzeit. 

Bin ab nächste Woche Montag auf texel. Habe mir jetzt Sonne Art grundausrüstung gekauft für das brandungsangeln. Werde aber auch ne spinn mitnehmen. 
Was sagt ihr oben am Leuchtturm , westlich an den Buhnen und Hafen Oudeschild  ??? Wir wohnen in de koog. Mit Fahrrad alles abklappern wird schwer.

Brauch ich ne Wathose ? Oder reicht es von den Buhnen aus ? 

Spinner besorgen ? Am Liebsten wär mir wolfsbarsch. Aber fürs erste mal wäre Fisch überhaupt ne feine Sache ;-) 

Gruß HsPray


----------



## argl (11. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Moin!

Freitag geht es los. Samstag wollen wir vielleicht mit der Rival rausfahren oder am Leuchtturm und Sonntag vom Strand am Leuchtturm vom Pier auf Wolfsbarsch! 

War jemand schon mit dem Boot raus auf Makrelen ?


----------



## argl (18. September 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Texel*

Sonntag ging es auf die Rival.
1 Makrele und 1 Flint gefangen.

Insg. wurden auf dem Boot nur 5 Makrelen gefangen. 

Nächstes Jahr geht's wieder los.


----------

